# what are the lightest crank/integrated bb set up?



## jimmy (Jan 19, 2004)

There are some threads about specific cranks but not one ranking them. I am assuming it is XTR, but is there a lighter set up? Are XTs about as light as XTR? I am looking to replace my 3 yr old XT cranks & bb (1st gen Hollowtech). How much could I save by replacing the old hollowtech crank & separate bb? THX


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

Extralite E-Bones setup is integrated and mine weighs in with 22/32/44 and integrated BB at 613 grams (498 gr for the arms and int. BB). Quite a bit lighter than the XTR...of course I"m unsure about the newer XTR cranks.


----------



## jimmy (Jan 19, 2004)

*who carries the extralight products?*

I've heard of people on MTBR using them but don't know where you can buy them.


----------



## marty319 (Nov 13, 2005)

*lightest crankset*

contact dirtboy at light-bikes .com he handles extralite products and you will get awesome service from him


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

yes, you can go through nino, however if you want to see what the standard pricing is and the pics associated with their products, just go to www.extralite.com


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*Extralite...*



jimmy said:


> There are some threads about specific cranks but not one ranking them. I am assuming it is XTR, but is there a lighter set up? Are XTs about as light as XTR? I am looking to replace my 3 yr old XT cranks & bb (1st gen Hollowtech). How much could I save by replacing the old hollowtech crank & separate bb? THX


it's still Extralite.

but why spend big bucks if you can get a lighter setup with regular cranks and BBs?

anyway - the Extralite look really nice but there's not so much info on them. the first guys in germany had horror stories to tell abot durability. wasted bearings after just a couple of days in muddy weather...

as always it's the rings that make a big difference. the Extralites are pretty light too.


----------



## Nigel (Jan 13, 2004)

any technical drawings of that extralite crank/bb set?
other pics?
please post.


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

anyone ever tried these? Lightning carbon cranks.
https://www.lightningbikes.com/Cranks of Carbon.htm
Supposedley 460g for the one with the triple spider









More interestingly theyre that same design as the new campagnolo crank apparantly


----------



## The Crimson King (Apr 25, 2006)

bhsavery said:


> anyone ever tried these? Lightning carbon cranks.
> https://www.lightningbikes.com/Cranks of Carbon.htm
> Supposedley 460g for the one with the triple spider
> 
> ...


they are for road use...


----------



## dennis rides Scott (Mar 3, 2005)

The Crimson King said:


> they are for road use...


 If you read the complete tread and open the link you can see they are available for ATB too.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)




----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

_


DIRT BOY said:






































Click to expand...

_Man, those are pretty. DirtBoy, could you remark on the size of the bearings in those? Are they AC sized bearings or bigger? Also, is it a single bearing on each side or does the DS get two?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

From Extralite:

"New integrated design employes massive 30-42mm bearings (bigger than Shimano XTR). The external positioning enhances axle rigidity.

New bearings weigh more than light-Isis ones but feature 50% bigger bearings. 3.5mm balls can manage loads better and with much less sensitivity to lateral loads, water and dirt."


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

*Clavicula - THM*

These are slowly becoming popular.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Have you see the price on those? To expensive and too nice to go on a MTB if you acutally ride your MTB


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Slobberdoggy said:


> These are slowly becoming popular.


While I like the idea of a carbon as a material the idea of a full carbon crank mtb crank for the kind of terrain that I ride isn't realistic. I'd be crying the first time I layed my crank down in a rock garden.:madman: I think RaceFace had the right idea when they covered their carbon cranks in Al.


----------



## B R H (Jan 13, 2004)

*I agree.*

Carbon just doesn't seem well suited for off-road parts that are easily mashed into the ground. I had one carbon frame (Giant XTC) & it was all scuffed up after a few measly rides. I bet a carbon crankset would look pretty rough in no time.

I wish RaceFace would make an updated version of the Next LP crankset with the X-type external bearings, 104/64 BCD, & 165 mm Q-factor. Even though the drive side arm on my Next LP ISIS set cracked due to fatigue, I still think this was one of the best cranksets for off road that I've ever used. Their "top-of-the-line" Deus XC works just fine, but is not as high quality as the Next LP & is also quite heavy.


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

I agree w/ everyone on the RF Next LP - they should make another one - maybe an evolution of it.

But I don't care what my carbon looks like as long as it holds up. If it gets scratched, good, it means I'm using it. A few rides ago I put some cosmetic scratches on my Powerarms and I think that's fine. 

It sounds as though, from other forums, THM-Carbones (Powerarms & Clavicula) provides good repair services too, FWIW being w/o cranks for awhile. Nevertheless, FSA and Token make carbon cranks. 

I think I understand your reluctance to use carbon fiber for off road, because it's not a metal that would naturally stick together. Carbon seems like a season or two material on something like cranks. Dunno . . . I get the impression that FSA/Token's carbon is more for marketing than function which if true is sad.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

_But I don't care what my carbon looks like as long as it holds up. If it gets scratched, good, it means I'm using it. A few rides ago I put some cosmetic scratches on my Powerarms and I think that's fine. _

I agree. Cosmetic scratches are no problem; we get those on whatever cranks we ride as a matter of course. It's the "full on blow to the head" kinda hits that I worry about w/carbon cranks. I'll alluminate: I like to keep pedaling through the rough stuff like cow head-sized rocks. Occasionally when I do this I'll not time my pedaling well enough and find that I plant the bottom of my crank arm on the top side of a very solid mass of rock. I think all of you who ride in rocks can get the idea if you take a look at the bottom of your crank arms. If your like me then they have a lot of battle scars. I think Stronglight has the right idea when the cover the bottom of their carbon crank in stainless steel. This solves one issue but what about when, god forbid, you lay it down DS on a pile of rocks or even one unfortunately placed rock? Answer, compromised and unsafe crankarms in need of repair. Maybe the tradeoff in weight is worth it for some. Get a spare crank and slap it on while waiting for the repairs to be made to your bling crank. And I guess this applies to carbon mtb framesets too? Titus is on to this with their Exogrid frames, I think. You get the benefit of the carbon but with the longevity and protection of a Ti or Al skin.


----------



## williford (Dec 8, 2005)

*Those RaceFace Next LP cranks look great but...*



Axis II said:


> While I like the idea of a carbon as a material the idea of a full carbon crank mtb crank for the kind of terrain that I ride isn't realistic. I'd be crying the first time I layed my crank down in a rock garden.:madman: I think RaceFace had the right idea when they covered their carbon cranks in Al.


try peeling off the "carbon fiber" on the outside of the cranks and you will soon realize that they are stickers, not real carbon. The outside of the cranks are all aluminum. I don't know about the inside "carbon insert" because I was too afraid too peel it off and find out that it is was a sticker as well. They are light though.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

What? Are you saying theres no carbon in the arm?


----------



## williford (Dec 8, 2005)

Duckman said:


> What? Are you saying theres no carbon in the arm?


Check out one of the "carbon insert holes" in the crank arm.

Well I guess I don't know how to paste in a picture, but trust me, they are not carbon.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

The outside of the crankarm does have the silly carbon stickers for cosmetic reasons but, I think they look pretty sick. The inside of the arms have the real deal.:thumbsup:


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

I know they're stickers(I have them myself)and have even reglued one sticker back on a couple yrs ago. But, they are carbon inside the arms. I didn't know if you were claiming theres no carbon et all.


----------



## B R H (Jan 13, 2004)

*Carbon "wear".*

I didn't mean to imply I was worried about the cosmetics. My concern with carbon in these areas is wear & tear. The bottom of frames & most areas of a crank arm see a lot of abuse. My carbon frame looked quite worn after only a few rides on boring trails. A friend had a set of carbon cranks arms (FSA I think) that wore thru the carbon "coating" after less than a year simply due to his foot rubbing the arm. It concerned him enough to get a new crankset. Also, these areas of a bike tend to have more weight on them when they do contact a rock or whatever, so the "scratches" are likely to be deeper than places like seatposts & handlebars which are somewhat more protected in this sense. Do any carbon cranks actually have a threaded hole for the pedal that is carbon only? Those threads take some rather large loads off road. Cranks have to take more abuse than probably any other component on a bike & if/when they fail, it's probably not going to be a pretty sight. I was very lucky when my FRM bottom bracket axle failed. I was on a mild straight downhill when suddenly the cranks arm was hanging from my foot! There are trails around here where that could have been VERY dangerous! I rode my Next LP crankset with a crack for at least 3 months & it never got worse despite the crack running all the way across the most heavily loaded section of the drive side arm.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Axis II said:


> While I like the idea of a carbon as a material the idea of a full carbon crank mtb crank for the kind of terrain that I ride isn't realistic. I'd be crying the first time I layed my crank down in a rock garden.:madman: I think RaceFace had the right idea when they covered their carbon cranks in Al.


Are you serious? Those aren't carbon, it's just a friggin sticker.


----------



## B R H (Jan 13, 2004)

*Next LP is definitely carbon on the inside.*

The outside carbon looking part is a sticker but the inside of the arm has carbon fiber that is definitely structural! If it weren't, my cracked crank arm would have broken just bearing my weight. Those cranks arms are very tough & stiff in all directions & especially so considering their light weight.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

B R H said:


> Their "top-of-the-line" Deus XC works just fine, but is not as high quality as the Next LP & is also quite heavy.


Given that the weight difference between the Next LP and the all-Aluminum Turbine LP was only about 12 grams (420g vs about 408g), I'm not sure why you think a "Next" version of their external BB crankset would be much lighter. The cost difference was quite a lot for a 12 gram difference, and functionally they were essentially identical in stiffness and otherwise.

BTW, yes the Next LP had a cavity on the backside of the crankarms that was filled with an actual carbon insert. The carbon on the front was simply stickers, as everyone knows. Describing the Next LP cranks as carbon covered by Aluminum is a bit of a stretch, since there was much more Aluminum than carbon.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

_


Circlip said:



Given that the weight difference between the Next LP and the all-Aluminum Turbine LP was only about 12 grams (420g vs about 408g), I'm not sure why you think a "Next" version of their external BB crankset would be much lighter. The cost difference was quite a lot for a 12 gram difference, and functionally they were essentially identical in stiffness and otherwise.

Click to expand...

_


Circlip said:


> I measured Next LP ca. 402g, Turbine 429g for a difference of 27g. Both are ISIS 175 versions. Not a big difference, you are correct; however, I do notice a big difference in perceived stiffness of the Next over the Turbine and lets not forget the bling factor of those carbon stickers on the Next.....sweet!:thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel (Jan 13, 2004)

thanks for those tech drawings and info Dirt Boy.


----------



## B R H (Jan 13, 2004)

I didn't say it, but I would expect an external Next crankset to be lighter & stiffer than XTR given the likely premium cost.

I don't notice any difference in stiffness between the Deus & Next arms in the direction of rotation, but there is definitely a difference in stiffness inwards & in twisting.

The solid aluminum arm external cranksets seem cheap to me. I just think it's sort of sad when Shimano really doesn't have much competition at the higher end. The past few years seems to be all about carbon this & that at the expense of well engineered solutions. As long as it says carbon I guess it sells. I think the Next cranksets made use of carbon wisely & not as a gimmick.

PS. My Next LP arms were 401 grams. I'm not familiar with Turbine LPs.


----------

